# A Newbie's Guide to Good ROTT Cigars



## Seasick Sailor (Jan 3, 2011)

After struggling with the question of what to smoke while waiting for my cigars to rest or age and reading this thread: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...n/283465-resting-cigars-actually-smoking.html I have decided the we need a go-to thread for newbies like myself who need to know just what cigars they can safely smoke while waiting for their preferred brands to rest or age.

In my limited experience, Padrons seem to be great ROTT.

Please chime in with your favorites ROTT, and let's get a good reference thread going to help out the Puff community.


----------



## astripp (Jan 12, 2011)

Hemmingways smoke great ROTT


----------



## Krish the Fish (May 3, 2010)

Don Pepin Garcia Blue Label (provided, of course, that they are at proper temp/RH)

I'm not sure if you mean ROTT literally or like within 2 weeks of getting it. I usually prefer to let my sticks acclimate to 65%/70 for about 14 days before I start burning them. I tried smoking a My Father Le Bijou 1922 literally hours after I got the box... Not recommended.


----------



## Seasick Sailor (Jan 3, 2011)

Krish the Fish said:


> I'm not sure if you mean ROTT literally or like within 2 weeks of getting it. I usually prefer to let my sticks acclimate to 65%/70 for about 14 days before I start burning them. I tried smoking a My Father Le Bijou 1922 literally hours after I got the box... Not recommended.


My thoughts are for our purposes ROTT means any cigar that has been stored at the proper RH long enough to stabilize-most likely from a B&M.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

While this will likely be a great thread for what's currently good ROTT, there's already some great information on here. I'd recommend reading these two stickies:

Big List of Cigars

and
Newbie Mistakes...

Both are well thought-out and full of helpful information.


----------



## Bunker (Jul 20, 2010)

Padron Annivsary, probably the best B&M cigar out there. 

The x000 series are ok ROTT (the do seem to get less harsh with a little age but not remarkeably better).

Original Montecristos (brown label) if you like a milder smoke.


----------



## Seasick Sailor (Jan 3, 2011)

Herf N Turf said:


> While this will likely be a great thread for what's currently good ROTT, there's already some great information on here.


I agree that those threads contain great information and should be required reading, but I thought that this thread would be better for someone using the search function or possibly even achieve sticky status.

I'm hoping to create a one-stop place for people who are just starting their collections.


----------



## Mr. Slick (Aug 17, 2010)

Thanks for the link Herf
I just read the "newbie mistakes". that could be a sticky. Some good basic information and a lot of common sense but, man is he long winded :tea:


----------



## tiger187126 (Jul 17, 2010)

every padron i've smoked seems just fine ROTT, same can be said for anejos.

illusiones too.


----------



## Seasick Sailor (Jan 3, 2011)

Thanks for all the replies so far.

I am going to start a list so that it's easier for people to quickly get a idea of what to look for.

so far we have:


Padron Anniversary or x000 series
Arturo Fuente Anejo
Don Pepin Garcia Blue Label
Illusione
Arturo Fuente Hemingway
Montecristo - Original
Nica Libre
Indian Tabac
 Hoyo de Monterrey (NC)


----------



## Trip59 (Aug 9, 2010)

While not 'high class' Nica Libre, and any Indian Tabac will get burned right out of the CI box, I've not noticed a significant change in them after 2-3 weeks. Never had to let a Hoyo de Monterrey (NC) rest either. Just about anything else gets a rest.

Trip


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Here's a couple of other threads that have some info that might be helpful. There are also a couple in the Habanos section, but I didn't put those links here.

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-cigar-discussion/278570-what-your-favorite-rott.html

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-cigar-discussion/277535-rott-smoke.html


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Seasick Sailor said:


> Thanks for all the replies so far.
> 
> I am going to start a list so that it's easier for people to quickly get a idea of what to look for.
> 
> ...


Hmmmm - most of the threads I've read since hanging out around here say Padron x000 definitely smoke better with age. I hope so - the one I had ROTT was barely a "meh" on a scale of "puke" to "OMG!"

Haven't gotten around to aging any yet, so I can't say more than that.


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Los Blancos Nine - really good ROTT.

Los Blancos Sumatra - really good ROTT.

Sancho Panza Double Maduro - really good ROTT, but even better with rest.


----------



## Trip59 (Aug 9, 2010)

+1 on the Sancho Panzas, haven't ordered any, but even out of the high humidity ABC's they'll smoke great

Trip


----------



## protekk (Oct 18, 2010)

Some of you maynotice that I keep going back to this one but.......Ashton aged Maduro (my choice is the #15) is great ROTT. Illusione Epernay are always awesome and are slowly becoming my favorite.


----------



## loki993 (Sep 25, 2010)

Most of the cigars Ive had have been pretty good ROTT, but I alway do a lot of research here before I go buy. Just a few of the ones I really enjoy, Im still new at this so. 

CAO Brazilia, Gol and Box press Ive had. Just had the Box press last night, man what a good smoke. Not too expensive either.

Illusione, slowly beconing one of my favs. Ive had the 88 and the #2, I also have an mj12 that I gotta get around to smoking

Tatuaje, only one so far but I liked it. 

Anejo, Ive had the #50 and the #77, I cant stop buying these things, lol, Ive got 2 more #55s and a #77 in the humi right now and Im sure more will find their way in. I think its becasue theyre limited, get em while you can. 

Nubs, I like the maddys and the connies. Still have to try the Cameroon. 

Viaje


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

At your B&M almost everything will see some rest, if not age. At places like Famous the turn over seems pretty fast for a lot of it AAAND they're shipping so you have a better chance at getting them at an improper RH level. 

So are we looking for a literal off the truck or from B&M shops also?


----------



## Seasick Sailor (Jan 3, 2011)

BMack said:


> At your B&M almost everything will see some rest, if not age. At places like Famous the turn over seems pretty fast for a lot of it AAAND they're shipping so you have a better chance at getting them at an improper RH level.
> 
> So are we looking for a literal off the truck or from B&M shops also?


B&Ms and off the truck.


----------



## Brinson (Oct 28, 2007)

You guys are all mentioning premium sticks (for the most part), but if I'm getting a stick literally right off the truck, and smoking it, its going to be something like an Oliva G. I think they taste great ROTT and I don't feel bad about not resting a $4 stick.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Seasick Sailor said:


> I agree that those threads contain great information and should be required reading, but I thought that this thread would be better for someone using the search function or possibly even achieve sticky status.
> 
> I'm hoping to create a one-stop place for people who are just starting their collections.


Don't mistake me, Mike. This is indeed, an admirable effort. It can be not only good for the newb, but also for the FOGs among us. It would be nice to know what's smoking good right off the rack.

HOWEVER

The nature of a "Sticky" is that it contains information, which defies time and will be beneficial, in perpetuity.

By it's very nature, the query, "What's smoking great, right off the truck? A Newie's Guide.", has a very short shelf life.

Two variables confront it:

1) Two years from now, none of you will be "newbies".

2) What smokes great ROTT now, might not, the next time that company ships that cigar. It's the nature of the industry.

Here's an example. When Opus X was first released for general consumption in 1995, most cigar smokers were suspicious and hesitant. No one, "in the know", bought into the idea that you could grow a decent wrapper leaf in the Dominican. The Diamond Crown Maximus (Opus of the West), actually out-sold Opus at the start. They were basically the same cigar, but Diamond Crown was better known for Super-Premiums at the time. Both, actually smoked great ROTT.

Since that time, the Diamond Crown Maximus has remained more consistent than the in-line Opus. They changed a component, but they still smoke great, ROTT. Opus is, at best, "iffy" now. Some of them smoked spectacularly well, ROTT, while others need time, and some... well... aren't "all that".

So, to your list, of what is smoking great right now, newbie, or not, I would add:

Ashton VSG

Diamond Crown Maximus

All the Padron Anni's

Oliva G Cameroons

Los Blancos NINE

Los Blancos Criollo

RyJ Anniversario

CAO Gold

Camacho Corojo

Arganese ML3 and CL3

Casa England Maduro

Carlos Torano Silver Exodus

All-in-all, your best bet for a good, ROTT, smoke, is going to have a Cameroon wrapper. They are light, delicate, sweet, creamy and impose the shortest rest-time.

Avoid heavy wrappers, such as Connecticut broadleaf; especially maduros, which take a LONG time to settle down.


----------



## Claes (Dec 19, 2008)

maybe I'm crazy but the concept of smokes that are good ROTT don't seem to really apply to NC's. 

I mean don't get me wrong, I think most any cigar will benefit from aging however, the NC's (especially premiums) genuinely have longer fermentation of tobacco. 

Is my viewpoint wrong? I know that with anything it is not black and white but shades of gray so I am sure there are examples of NC's that benefit largely from aging. However, in general I would think this subject not as applicable.

Thoughts?


----------



## Wag (Feb 8, 2010)

Seasick Sailor said:


> My thoughts are for our purposes ROTT means any cigar that has been stored at the proper RH long enough to stabilize-most likely from a B&M.


When I think of ROTT, I see my UPS man handing me an open box in one hand and a lit cigar in the other.

(I have to be careful not to order any booze online. He cant afford to lose this job)


----------



## Matt1951 (Apr 25, 2010)

Perdomo ages their upscale (Lot 23 and higher) cigars a minimum 200 days. All of those are ok one day out of the cellophane. Their lesser cigars are hit or miss for adequate aging. On bundles, it varies. I have had Famous Nicaraguan 3000 cigars that were fine one day out of their plastic, and others that benefit from rest time. The Altadis cigars and General cigars have adequate aging, where there is no significant ammonia, at least the ones I have smoked. Still, the St Luis Rey from Altadis seems much smoother with a month of rest. I agree with Herf n Turf, Don, we really don't know how long a cigar has been sitting at a distributor, so one time, a cigar may be just fine as is, and other times, benefit from rest.


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

As a NC newbie, relatively speaking, I can second the following in Herf n Turf's list:
- Ashton VSG
- All the Padron Anni's (1964's)
- Oliva G Cameroons
- Camacho Corojo
- Carlos Torano Silver Exodus

Will also add:
- Carlos Torano 1916 Cameroon
- RP Edge
- AF Chateau Fuente Series Sungrown
- JdN Antano 1970

Also agree that Cameroon wrappers appear to generally be the best ROTT when compared to other wrappers.


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

Ditto with Sancho Panzas.

They are good to go. They will get some added dimensionality after a year of rest.

Ditto on the HDM's: The #1 Maduros are very good ROTT, but after a year/year and a half, they become a near great cigar and VERY hard to beat in terms of quality and consistency and price.

As for the Padrons, the Londres seems to be good to go. The same for the 64s and 26s. The x000 series seem to be good ROTT, but other BOTLs say almost unanimously they will get better with rest.

Illusione seems to be top notch ROTT as well.


----------



## Seasick Sailor (Jan 3, 2011)

Wag said:


> When I think of ROTT, I see my UPS man handing me an open box in one hand and a lit cigar in the other.
> 
> (I have to be careful not to order any booze online. He cant afford to lose this job)


That counts too.

I think of the stabilization time as the maximum it should take to count for our purposes.


----------



## Trip59 (Aug 9, 2010)

Seasick Sailor said:


> That counts too.
> 
> I think of the stabilization time as the maximum it should take to count for our purposes.


Ah, read my posts as "open box, light cigar" or "walk out of liquor store, light cigar" as the subtleties of aging vary by perception and opinion, but I won't buy anything that can't be smoked and enjoyed after a few weeks of rest. The patience to wait for a new cigar to stabilize on the other hand... well, the ones I listed previously burned great without.


----------



## Seasick Sailor (Jan 3, 2011)

Here's an updated list of the cigars mentioned in this thread.

I plan on reading through the referenced threads later this afternoon and adding suggestions from them too.

Herf has provided us with a great general rule for good ROTT smokes:

"...your best bet for a good, ROTT, smoke, is going to have a Cameroon wrapper. They are light, delicate, sweet, creamy and impose the shortest rest-time."

We have compiled a quite impressive list so far.

Let's keep it growing!


Padron x000
Padron Anniversary
Arturo Fuente Anejo
Don Pepin Garcia Blue Label
Illusione
Arturo Fuente Hemmingway
Montecristo - Original
Nica Libre
Indian Tabac
Hoyo de Monterrey
Ashton VSG
Diamond Crown Maximus
Olivia G Cameroons
Los Blancos Nine
Los Blancos Criollo
Romeo y Julieta Annivesario
CAO Gold
Camacho Corojo
Arganese ML3 and CL3
Casa England Maduro
Carlos Torano Silver Exodus
Carlos Torano 1916 Cameroon
Rocky Patel Edge
Arturo Fuente Chateau Fuente Series Sungrown
Joya de Nicaragua Antano 1970
Ashton Aged Maduro


----------



## Seasick Sailor (Jan 3, 2011)

Well, this thread seems to have run its course.

I want to thank everyone for their suggestions.

I think we were able to create something that will be beneficial to our Puff community!


----------



## LLave (Oct 21, 2011)

Very informative for the new guy. Since I have never let a cigar rest, this may explain why some cigars I have tried have been much better than others. I am learning i swear!


----------



## Demonblade (Feb 15, 2012)

The only cigar that I have had that hasn't been good ROTT, is the 5 Vegas Gold Maduro. It's definitely going to need some age on it. Super harsh and bitter notes around the halfway mark. Herf and Turf did say something about Maduro's needing the longest amount of rest. So for a good starting point would you say 3-6 months?


----------



## bob-o (Dec 28, 2011)

I have bought Illusione, Fuente and Drew Estate cigars at local B&M's and found them to be good ROTT


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Demonblade said:


> The only cigar that I have had that hasn't been good ROTT, is the 5 Vegas Gold Maduro. It's definitely going to need some age on it. Super harsh and bitter notes around the halfway mark. Herf and Turf did say something about Maduro's needing the longest amount of rest. So for a good starting point would you say 3-6 months?


3-6 months generally seems to do the trick (for most cigars), but if you can let them rest for at least 6 months you might be surprised at the further improvement. If you have more of those 5 Vegas Gold Maduros let them sit for 3 months and try another (I think you will be pleasently surprised) then, if your patience allows, save at least 1 for another 3 months. With 6+ months they turn into a great, very budget friendly smoke!


----------



## jazie (Feb 10, 2012)

My limited knowledge agrees that maduros need a rest.
This is a great thread, I am going to order some illusiones ....


----------



## rocketmann82 (Jun 20, 2010)

AF 8-5-8's.
H Upmann Vintage Cameroons

I smoke them ROTT or straight out of the B&M and I have never had a bad one. I also agree with most Cameroon's taking the least amount of time to rest before smoking.


----------



## IBEW (Jan 17, 2009)

Naturally time always makes the good even better,
but I've enjoyed Oliva Serie V and Master Blends ROTT.


----------



## mortopher (Aug 14, 2011)

I agree with all the Sancho Panza's (very good deal too!), Ashton VSG's, and Anejo's as smoking great rott. There are a few more but those are ones I never hesitate to smoke right away when I get a box.


----------



## Cheftompkins (Jul 31, 2013)

This is a fantastic thread, and very beneficial for all of us "newbs" who although might have the desire to age some cigars, are really stoked/ lack the restraint to properly age a box and want to plunge into the smoking of a nice cigar. Thank to all of the contributors! I now have a list of boxes to go purchase.


----------



## The Wolverine (Jun 19, 2013)

The answer is ANY CIGAR.It really depends on how the smokes are stored and shipped.I usully let them rest for a week if it takes a week or more to get them from shipping,but I have smoked some the same day no problem.Everyone gets hung up on the ageing thing.Just make sure you store them at a correct % of humidity and don't play the yo-yo game with it.


----------



## stonecutter2 (Jul 12, 2012)

The Wolverine said:


> The answer is ANY CIGAR.It really depends on how the smokes are stored and shipped.I usully let them rest for a week if it takes a week or more to get them from shipping,but I have smoked some the same day no problem.Everyone gets hung up on the ageing thing.Just make sure you store them at a correct % of humidity and don't play the yo-yo game with it.


Once you've smoked enough sticks, you can do a squeeze test and know how humid or not the sticks are. If they feel right, light it up. Some sticks stay longer in warehouses or wherever. If they're too wet, give them the time to chill and settle, and the smoke is much better.

But you're right, about any cigar is fine ROTT so long as it's not overhumidified.


----------

